# Brass cartridge primed inline?



## rogerw (Jan 7, 2008)

http://blackpowderbullets.com/tc_encore.html

Has anyone seen this?

I just saw this concept for the first time at this link....I had to laugh. Inline MLs have incorporated nearly every differentiating technology of modern suppository guns(sleek high bc modern expanding bullet, smokeless nitro-based powders, cartridge primers, and modern optical sights) except the brass.

Now, they are incorporating the brass!

What is left? With enclosed (ie, mechanically enclosed and supported against pressure) brass primers in a breeching design that can support high chamber pressures, there is no reason why chamber pressures cannot be as high as modern cartridge guns. Instead of sabotted bullets in a .50cal (to get more force against a bullet with less breech pressure) the barrel can shrink to .308 caliber....such a ML will only lack a fast reload compared to a modern suppository gun.

The ballistics of the most advanced modern MLs is today beyond some cartridge guns. It will continue to advance to become indistiguishable, as far as I can see.

I have refrained from offering an opinion about whether this is good or bad. I have suppository guns and I have ML guns. They all have a place in my interests.

YHS
rogerw


----------



## Buck Hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Actually this is supposed to decrease the pressures of the primers and not move the load and bullet off the back end of the barrel. It has been around for a while and is quite successful for some laods. I have put away my CF guns and getting ready to sell them to go completely INline and Smoke Pole. CF no longer interests me and i am having more fun playing w/ the multitude of powder/bullet that are found in the market place. I can actually say i am shooting more because i don't get bored. Oh well, I love this sport and am saddened that I got into it so late in life!!


----------



## rogerw (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes, I understood that fact as a marketing claim made by the manufacturer. It has also been tested by at least one writer online.

I can also tell you that in the 1860-1880 period there were target shooters who felt like the most accurate ignition system was the one that sufficiently ignited the load with the least pressure from the cap.....sound familiar? This is recorded in Col. Ned Robert's "The Muzzleloading Caplock Rifle."

The notion that primers should be different for blackpowder than for smokeless powder is as old a smokeless powders.....ie, about 1880 and onward. Even way back then the manufacturers of primers were formulating and marketing their primers as being suitable for use with one, or the other. Only slowly over the years did the variety of primer for smokeless totally supplant the variety for blackpowder.

Then, in more recent history, the modern inline moves to shotgun primers trying to get better ignition with powders that are more like smokeless than BP......

The more things change, the more they stay the same..... the only difference is that this time the whole technology progression (which already occurred once) from flint and powder to smokeless and primer was leaving out the brass.......

Until now.

YHS,
rogerw


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

I have a Burnside carbine from the civil war that uses a brass case with a pin hole in the back which allows the spark from a musket cap to reach the powder. Very interesting concept and actually works very well.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Many a T/C omega rifle owner went with the 25 APC ignition when they used T 7 because of the crud ring problem they had. Some other makes and models also suffered from the crud ring also but the Omega seemed to be the worst. 
Some of the people bit the bullet and spend the 30.00 for 10 oz BH 209 now and have went back to 209 primers. They were never fond of repriming the cases.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I like both ends of the spectrum. ML's and AR15, and sniper rifles. However, I like them distinct, and this sort of looks like a hybrid to me. I guess as a matter of practicality it's not much difference as long as you have to shove the lead down her throat.

Personally I want a flintlock right now. I have been using the inline for about five years. Luckily I have three other cap locks I can fall back on now that the more primitive bug has bitten me again. One thing about the flintlock is I don't need to buy powder, lead, or primers. Sort of Obama proof. As long as I don't have a thumb hole stock. Then it's an assault rifle.

A fellow I worked with a few years back came to North Dakota from Hawaii. He was telling me you had to register all your guns. He took his single shot ML in and the lady asked if it was a revolver, no he said, she kept asking goofy questions and finally got around to does the gun go off every time you pull the trigger. You bet he said. She told him he had to register it as a semi-auto. Don't count on reasonable gun control being reasonable. :eyeroll:


----------



## rogerw (Jan 7, 2008)

Plainsman said:


> I like both ends of the spectrum. ML's and AR15, and sniper rifles. However, I like them distinct, and this sort of looks like a hybrid to me.


Me too. Modern turnbolts with scopes, a coupla militia pieces in 5.56mm and .30cal, revolvers, pistols, and ML rifles in flint and perc. Only one inline, I inherited when my dad passed.

I like em all, and I like them distinct, as you put it Plainsman. I do most of my work with a flintlock. It is distinct in any crowd!

YHS,
rogerw


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I like flintlocks too. Even some caplocks! And black powder cartridge shooting, too.
I often wondered if it would be legal to stick a primed .50 - 70 shell into my rolling block, then pour in some black or substitute, then seat a bullet over it? Essentially what they are doing here. 
Off topic, but when we testified before the legislature to get a muzzy season passed back in the early to mid 80's, the idea of it was to deliberately handicap yourself by choosing to use an iron sighted semi antique gun or its modern reprodution. 
Since then, the rest is history and the modern 'muzzleloader" is totally different from what was intended back then. Not saying it is right or wrong, but maybe its time to look seriously at a different season ONLY for the old timers, leaving the modern muzzy either with their own seasons or to participate only in the regular rifle season. After all, what the modern inline is in all practicality is simply a little-slower-to-load single shot modern rifle which most people only use to extend the deer gun season.


----------

